# Fitting new leisure battery



## simbadog (Jul 12, 2011)

Fitted a new leisure battery today as original one very old & duff, bit surprised to notice a little spark when connecting new one up.
Battery selector switch in off position, can't find anything on.
Is that right :?:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Doesn't surprise me at all, i would expect it.

Lee


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Pretty normal, nothing to worry about.  



Trevor


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I would still check for a discharge as it doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Probably the smoothing capacitor(s) in the charger output circuit charging up.

Peter


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

I seem to think the door step is always live.
tuk-tuk


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I vote with Peter.

C.


----------

